# Would YOU own a Uranusfire?



## Blitzwing (Mar 6, 2013)

DX SKU: 192005


Something got lost in translation there... :sick2::thinking:


----------



## JCD (Mar 6, 2013)

Whoever named the brand was probably not aware the Uranus is mispronounced far more often than it is pronounced correctly, at least in the US.


----------



## mellowhead (Mar 6, 2013)

Sometimes i get that when i eat really spicy food...


----------



## mccririck (Mar 7, 2013)

You aim it at the anus of people you dont like.


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 7, 2013)

It's official, the Chinese have now run out of names for these "fake" flashlight brands. :devil:


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 7, 2013)

mikekoz said:


> It's official, the Chinese have now run out of names for these "fake" flashlight brands. :devil:



Because they are starting to just pull names out of their......?


----------



## LightJaguar (Mar 7, 2013)

That flashlight don't look too bad and I'm a bit curious what the throw is like on that thing. Maybe the driver could be changed and potted. I would have prefer SaturnFire or MercuryFire but Uranus?


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there some point, perhaps down the road, when the now generic suffix "-fire" could be replaced with a different nomenclature?

That would really free up the creative process involved with naming the lights.

Of course, they could STILL come up with weird names, as it seems to be a translation/shade of meaning type cultural issue....but at least they won't have to all end in fire.

Unless the proportion of the actual lights actually catching fire is why that suffix has become all but mandatory?


----------



## markr6 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm waiting on Waterfire, Coldfire or Icefire, then they've gone and done it!


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 7, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I'm waiting on Waterfire, Coldfire or Icefire, then they've gone and done it!




They haven't done a "FireFire" yet either....or, a "Catch-Fire"


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 7, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> They haven't done a "FireFire" yet either....or, a "Catch-Fire"



I am pretty sure a few of them HAVE caught fire!! :nana: :eeksign:


----------



## LV426 (Mar 7, 2013)

mellowhead said:


> Sometimes i get that when i eat really spicy food...


Hilarious!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 7, 2013)

One in use?

DISCLAIMER
Click at your own peril..........
http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/7489/uranusfire.jpg


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like it has decent throw and spill, but I do not like the beam pattern!!! LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 7, 2013)

mikekoz said:


> Looks like it has decent throw and spill, but I do not like the beam pattern!!! LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!



If there is ANY spill, that would be gross.


----------



## mellowhead (Mar 7, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> If there is ANY spill, that would be gross.



Agreed. Let's hope it hits in a nice, focused spot.


----------



## mccririck (Mar 7, 2013)

You certainly wouldn't want a flood...


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 7, 2013)

mccririck said:


> You certainly wouldn't want a flood...


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 7, 2013)

mccririck said:


> You certainly wouldn't want a flood...






I wonder how long the Uranusfire _runs....?_


----------



## cland72 (Mar 7, 2013)

mellowhead said:


> Sometimes i get that when i eat really spicy food...



LOL I was going to post this


----------



## JulianP (Mar 9, 2013)

The manual says not to carry it in the back pocket, because it will overheat...


----------



## scsmith (Mar 10, 2013)

*LOL*

I'm browsing CPF on my first day as a registered user, and this thread gave me several laughs. I had to Google "Uranusfire Flashlight" to make sure this wasn't something like the IDtenT forms or cable stretcher jokes folks try to play on newbies. Sure enough, BBQbuy of Hong Kong sells Uranus Fire flashlights on Amazon. That must be some extra spicy BBQ.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 10, 2013)

Google "sophomoric review uranusfire"... a hilarious review on BLF.


----------



## EZO (Mar 10, 2013)

You know, as budget lights go SKU: 192005 isn't bad looking and the big finned head should be good for heat sinking. I'd be curious to see just how a zoomable XM-L U2 would perform. It's too bad DX has been moving away from their usual practice of showing beam shots. Somebody in this thread is gonna havta' buy one. 

Somehow Chinese "fire" brand flashlights have been around so long now that many forget that the first "fires" were all clones of the original Surefire 6P, so that's were the fire suffix came from in case you didn't already know. The wholesale cloning of the 6P was part of the reason we've got so many great P60 drop-ins to chose from. Anyway, I guess there are all kinds of amusing possibilities...MaybeFire, ShouldaFire, Pantyfire.....PooFire,....*&%#fire? If we wait long enough I'm sure there will be some interesting ones to come along.


----------



## biglights (Mar 10, 2013)

Extra spicy BBQ that is clasic :thumbsup:


----------



## EZO (Mar 10, 2013)

A great review on BLF! Love the photography! I didn't realize UranusFire offered so many different lights.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 10, 2013)

Can it be used to view asteroids?


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 10, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Can it be used to view asteroids?



Hemorrhoids?


----------



## Burgess (Mar 10, 2013)

Uranusfire . . . .


Hope they don't introduce any Fire-On-A-Stick versions !



:eeksign::eeksign::eeksign:



lovecpf


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 10, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Hemorrhoids?



That's what they should be called


----------



## EZO (Mar 10, 2013)

RoidFire?


----------



## mccririck (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm holding out for a FireyArseHole


----------



## Samy (Mar 11, 2013)

It looks like it has a glow in the dark tail switch for where the sun don't shine.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 11, 2013)

I wonder if they can use a light like this at the Fudge Packing factory?


----------



## mccririck (Mar 11, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> I wonder if they can use a light like this at the Fudge Packing factory?



No, you cant use it around flammable gases.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 11, 2013)

Well . . . .


Might not mind one in AAA size.


However -- those D-cell models would * HURT * ! ! !



_


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 11, 2013)

I hope it comes with lube.

This will be my number two light.

I am going to order one just for the gag factor.

Too bad DX doesn't have it in black.


----------



## mellowhead (Mar 11, 2013)

You have to buy them through the back door...


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 11, 2013)

I wish it came in warm.

I rarely buy cheap lights but I broke down and ordered a cool white XM-L U2, 1 x 18650 only, zooming, Hi > Mid > Lo > Fast strobe > SOS, reverse clicky tailcap, SKU: 192005 for $17.81 shipped.

I really like XM-L 18650 powered lights and already have too many quality examples.

For that miniscule price, I am not expecting much. A quality protected 3400mAh 18650 costs more. But, it better have *URANUSFIRE* proudly emblazoned on the side.

Just saying UranusFire puts a smile on my face.

UranusFire. I stopped maturing mentally at about the age of twelve.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 12, 2013)

JetskiMark said:


> For that miniscule price, I am not expecting much. A quality protected 3400mAh 18650 costs more. But, it better have *URANUSFIRE* proudly emblazoned on the side.
> 
> Just saying UranusFire puts a smile on my face.





I think it was yesterday that I had read a post that you had referred to a uranusfire, and it cracked me up! I didn't even know at the time that it was the name of an actual light.......LOL!!!

Hilarious!


----------



## mccririck (Mar 12, 2013)

Speaking of Uranus: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gussofen-...W-/110989072576?pt=Kamine&hash=item19d776d8c0


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2013)

the *URANUS Tunnel 

*
_


----------



## JulianP (Mar 12, 2013)

It has 4 modes: H-L-M-Vibrate (instead of strobe)


----------



## mccririck (Mar 13, 2013)

Burgess said:


> the *URANUS Tunnel
> 
> *
> _



I'm guessing it runs off the body's natural gases.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it sad that I only want the light because of the name? 

I googled it and you can get the Cree R5 for only around $15... I'm somewhat tempted, but I'm thinking the novelty would wear off fast.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 13, 2013)

JulianP said:


> It has 4 modes: H-L-M-Vibrate (instead of strobe)



LOL

It has Probe instead of Strobe...


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 13, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Is it sad that I only want the light because of the name?



*URANUSFIRE
*
That is 99% of the reason why I ordered one. Best/worst flashlight name ever.

If it had 5mm LEDs and 3x AAAs I would not have bothered. But an XM-L with an 18650 and endless smiles for under eighteen dollars? Definitely.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 13, 2013)

The Marketing Department missed the boat on the best flashlight advertising tagline EVAH.

"For Where the Sun Don't Shine"








I wonder what ad space cost in the _Proctologists Weekly_?

It could be next to the article titled "Are You Feeling Down in the Dumps?"


----------



## mellowhead (Mar 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> The Marketing Department missed the boat on the best flashlight advertising tagline EVAH.
> 
> "For Where the Sun Don't Shine"



Your forgot one thing:
http://cow.org/csi/


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't forget to post the results of your first beamoscopy.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> It has Probe instead of Strobe...



Do you think the aliens will use it on us? The name does suggest an extraterrestrial origin.


----------



## mccririck (Mar 13, 2013)

Anal Wars. Forget lightsabers, what you need is a Uranusfire!


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 13, 2013)

JulianP said:


> Do you think the aliens will use it on us? The name does suggest an extraterrestrial origin.



Hmmm, both evocative of coming from an extraterrestrial source, and yet, of an inter-intestinal source, at the same time.

Almost like its a light made to travel from one black hole to another....


----------



## vestureofblood (Mar 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> If there is ANY spill, that would be gross.



LOL!!



Blitzwing said:


> I wonder how long the Uranusfire _runs....?_



Till you go to the doctor and get it checked out.




Maybe they just decided it was time they got honest about the quality of their lights!!! LOL! IE "yeah, we know its a piece of crap."


----------



## Darvis (Mar 13, 2013)

Imagine the CEO's dismay when he found out the marketing department got the add copies all wrong for their newest line of "SUN-ARU" high performance lights.


----------



## albyneau (Apr 14, 2013)

*I've heard some crappy puns before~ but this takes the meadowmuffin!
I'm particularly worried about the poster that wants one for the *gag* factor....*


----------

